# Good Place to Buy a Dress Hat



## safety.abroad (Aug 12, 2019)

I say dress hat, but I just mean something like a Fidora or a Trillby. Not a regular baseball cap.

I’ve tried some of the shops in the malls but none of them have one. I’ve looked in Marina Mall, Abu Dhabi Mall, Yas and Al Wahda Mall and have had no luck.

Has anyone seen a shop that sells them in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## noor.salma (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey, I have seen the Trillby hat in Mark and Spencer at Dubai Festival City Mall. Actually i had brought this hat for my brother for his bday. They have really wide collection.


----------

